# Why oh why does it have to be so cute!?



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I have never really considered doing longhair... I didn't really think I would like it...now this is happening...

Why does it have to be so cute? I really didn't need the temptation


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You could just give them to me!! Lol, cute mouse.


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful :love1


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Resistance is futile...


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

love2read said:


> Resistance is futile...


I will be assimilated...I cannot resist :lol: :wallbash

It's as if he is saying.. "You know you need to keep me..."


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Runaway Mousery said:


> I will be assimilated...


Why on earth does that remind me of Doctor Who.. Cybermen? Hmmmm

I agree with the wee mousey, you should keep him! You know you need to


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha I feel the same way about the mouse I picked up from a feeder bin - long haired satin. I don't think I should breed him but THE CUTENESS.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Hahahaha....ENABLERS!!!! all of you! :lol:


----------

